

What I learned at YC Startup school - andreaBG
https://medium.com/p/2f17abc9d027

======
jonathanjaeger
Since much of the blog is focused on beergram, I'm going to discuss that
rather than YC Startup School.

I love craft beer. I've quick-rated more craft beers in the last couple years
on beeradvocate than I should admit (..150+). But even I would have trouble
getting psyched about the app. The landing page looks nice but it doesn't
really give me a quick idea of how I gift someone a craft beer. In the first
10 seconds I had no idea if I give them a credit to use later or I see them
check-in somewhere and I then gift them the beer while they're at the bar.

PG's suggestion to add coffee is interesting but you also have to think about
when and why people get coffee. Oftentimes it's in a rush before work rather
than your goal of sharing life's moments over a nice craft beer.

Ditto on what the Gowalla folks said, there's just too much friction right
now.

~~~
mbreese
I gotta agree - I don't know how this works. You should think of having a "how
it works" page on your site.

I would seriously consider adding something like coffee or tea though
(depending on how the beer part is implemented). By focusing on beer, you are
1) limiting who will be able to use the app (some people just don't drink),
and 2) limiting the time of the day people can use your app (after work
hours). If you add something like coffee, then more people can use the app
more often. It's a multiplier.

------
ajiang
Agree with Jonathan here, but wanted to say that the landing page is
beautiful. Did you do the design work yourself? If so, where did you pick it
up?

